# Positive Occult Test



## spelster (Apr 5, 2017)

If a patient has a positive fecal occult test during their yearly exam and then the patient is scheduled for colonoscopy, would this be screening or diagnostic? The patient has a family history of colon cancer so is supposed to get one every 5 years and the last 2 were normal.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## afalcon@dhcla.com (Apr 5, 2017)

r19.5


----------



## clarkmegan (Apr 6, 2017)

The fecal test would have been considered the screening and a positive finding makes the colonoscopy diagnostic. Your indication will be R19.5.


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 6, 2017)

Positive occult test makes them symptomatic thus no longer routine. Seems like the test is a waste of money to do the occult test if they were going to scope the patient anyways.


----------

